# Remember Haunna from the Urgent thread?



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I recieved this in a crosspost and have no idea if it is true or not. Haunna was listed in the Urgent thread and later rescued.










Note::::THERE IS MORE TO THIS GIRL'S STORY THAT HASN'T BEEN TOLD UNTIL NOW. PLEASE CROSSPOST TO ANYONE WHO MIGHT HELP US FIND THE "HUMAN"? WHO OWNED HER and help us send emails to the people below. THE RUMOR IS THAT HE NOW HAS A REPLACEMENT BREEDER IN HER PLACE. SHE WEIGHED 41 LBS. WHEN TURNED IN FOR EUTH.

Haunna needs your help! Over the last few weeks more has come to light about how Haunna the pregnant, starved and abused GSD came to be in such terrible shape. At the moment, we DO NOT yet have the concrete proof we need BUT we have every reason to believe that the person that dumped Haunna at the Reidsville, GA shelter was, in fact, a Law Enforcement Officer with a possible link to the County K9 Unit. We are also terrified that this information and proof will be covered up if Tattnall County believes it can hide the facts. We are equally terrified for any other dogs that might be in this persons control!

Please take a moment to write a Very Respectful e-mail to the Sheriff of Tattnall County at [email protected] m.net and copying the Tattnall County Investigator, County Manager and Tattnall Co. Commission Chairman (addresses below) letting them know of your love and concern for animals and concern for Haunna's condition in the hopes that Tattnall County will bring the person that abused Haunna to justice regardless of whom he or she might be.


Please send your RESPECTFUL e-mails to:


[email protected] m.net
[email protected] windstream. net
[email protected] net
[email protected] windstream. net


If you have any questions please feel free to e-mail me. I have contacted a Savannah TV Station in the hope of adding enough pressure so that we might bring Haunna the Justice she, and all animals, deserve. Please cross post!

Thanks,
Molly and the Dogs
Southern Cross GSD Rescue

southerncrossgsdres [email protected] com


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh Lord How Sad! Heartbreaking! I know she has been saved is she okay?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

yes, here is her urgent thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=597004&page=0#Post597004


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

THIS REALLY MAKES MY BLOOD BOIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope they do not cover this up I plan to email also! Dirty Rotten Creep!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Is this poor baby okay now????


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

She is in foster care and recovering. She needs further assessment to see whether she has cancer. She will also need heartworm treatment. She is only four years old!!

dd


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

D**N!


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Poor girl, who ever did this to her should be strung up


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

That guy should be beat and starved!!!!!! Oh goodness,don't get me started!!! 

She is so young and has so much life to give ... stay strong Haunna!! You will get better!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, this entire story is true. I am directly involved with the rescue who has her. She was used for a breeder until she was no longer useful. The rumor is that he acquired a replacement breeder and dropped her off pregnant to be euth'd. No matter what his job, he needs to be named and not protected by anyone. She is strong positive for heartworms, has several tumors, numerous other health issues, and weighed 41 lbs. when taken to the vet.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

I've been thinking about sweet Haunna since reading her thread earlier today ...

*I cannot help but wonder if there are any national K-9 handler associations that could be told about her case.

Pressure from a group like that to the State Governor's office might be the best bet for justice for Haunna ... and to save the girl that just took her place from the same fate.*

Remember Kneeley's Bravo? He was also criminally neglected by a (very bad) K-9 handler.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

God Bless this little angel, i hope she pulls through!

I have some very choice words and or actions to the person who did this to her!! I'll spare you guys, cuz im sure your blood is boiling with the same thoughts!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you very much for the addresses, CindyM; I sent my emails.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26Yes, this entire story is true. I am directly involved with the rescue who has her. She was used for a breeder until she was no longer useful. The rumor is that he acquired a replacement breeder and dropped her off pregnant to be euth'd. No matter what his job, he needs to be named and not protected by anyone. She is strong positive for heartworms, has several tumors, numerous other health issues, and weighed 41 lbs. when taken to the vet.


ug, i was just hoping that somehow it wasn't true. Thanks for confirming. I just hope this person does not have any others. I will be e-mailing today.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

What a poor baby. I also wonder about his own work dog. I don't understand how someone who not only lives, but works with his K-9 partner, could so neglect another one.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Email is also appreciated to the following person in this county. We do not know <u>_*if *_</u>he is the person involved, but if not, he could help us find out who is.









Tattnall Co K-9 Officer
[email protected] 

(this email address was taken from public Tattnall Co. website)


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

I still think bringing this case to a group like the North American Police Work Dog Association and asking if they would contact the authorities in this state regarding Haunna. She may not have been a working dog herself, but was being abusively used and neglected by a K-9 officer. 

There's a forum on that site - it wouldn't hurt to ask.

(ps - keeping mum about letting anyone in the region know that the situation
is being investigated until there's some brass behind it would probably be best)


----------



## StrayDog (Apr 10, 2008)

Update on Hannah (formerly Haunna)
Hannah has a new Furever home, and will start heartworm treatments in two weeks. My partner adopted Hannah, I found this link hoping to possibly find more info on the person who used to own her. Click the link to updated photos.
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/757736/photos/1


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another miracle. another one. one-by-one. thank you SO MUCH.
many blessings to you and hannah too! gotta go get the kleenex now.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

omg, what a heartbreaking story. I hope they string the [email protected] that did this up by his you know whats. 

Thanks so much for saving Hannah. She already looks so much better than those first pix of her.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello,
I am Hannah's (formly Haunna) new forever furmom. She barked for her first time April 7th!!! Please visit her blog:
http://hannahsnewlife.blogspot.com/
She is such a wonderful sweet girl. She has come along way thanks to Southern Cross GS Rescue and Molly. She is settling in at her new home. Such a blessing to have her here! She will be starting HW treatment on April 21. Please pray for Hannah. I will keep you posted. We can only hope the person that did this to her gets what is coming to him!!!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hannah's new furmom again. I want to ask for support in helping Hannah through the HW treatment. I have never been through it. I want to do everything possible to make sure she has a wonderful future. Please email me if you can offer any kind of support. Thank you!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you very much for the update on Hannah.

Thank you especially for the loving care you have given to her.

Prayers and good thoughts are on the way for Hannah (and in thanksgiving for her new life).


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are some new pictures of Hannah..I hope..I have never posted pictures here before.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

What a stunning girl you have! God bless you and Hannah!!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

What a stunning girl you have! God bless you and Hannah!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She looks great! Thanks so much for adopting her and giving her the home she deserves!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i only know that you have to keep them pretty quiet as they're going through the treatment. i will ask others i know who've been through it if there's anything else you should know. take care, many blessings.

also, you can check here in the health section for heartworm treatment info.


----------



## rowansd (Jun 19, 2007)

Some more info on Hannah,

This case is being investigated by the GBI Region 5 Office in Statesboro, Georgia, Atlantic Judicial Circuit District Attorney’s Office in Tattnall County - The District Attorney is Tom Durden 

They will not release the name of the abuser, the K-9 handler with Tattnall County - No charges have been brought - The DA will now not take or return 
calls regarding this case - Hannah’s new owner has tried to take this case to the media since law enforcement seems unwilling to do anything - She contacted WOTC and initially they were interested in the story, until DA Tom Durden told them that the only reason that Hannah was so emaciated was because she has cancer - Hannah does not have cancer 

Why is the law enforcement authorities so unwilling to bring charges against the abuser? It is because he’s also a member of law enforcement? Are they trying to cover this up? 

Hannah was neglected, abused then tossed away like worthless trash when her owner no longer deemed her useful, ie able to breed so as to continue to fill his pockets - She still has a long road to recovery and is undergoing treatment for heatworm, a serious and life threatening condition 

>Hannah deserves justice!! She’s a living, breathing, feeling creature who deserved love and care, not to be thrown away like trash! And just what kind of life is her ‘replacement’ going to have? 

Please help us get justice for Hannah!! 
What can you do? 

Contact 


/>District Attorney Tom Durden 
Email - [email protected] 
945 East G Miles Pkwy 
Hinesville GA 31313 
(912) 876-4151 
(912) 876-7991 
(Remove the blank spaces 

in the address 

Contact 
WTOC - website - http://www. wtoc. com/Global/category. 



Contact page - www. wtoc. com/Global/storyasp?S=157309&nav=menu89_11 

Call and email - 

Tell them Hannah’s story, email it to them, ask them to investigate and find out why nothing is being done?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Lakota, God Bless You! She looks wonderful!


----------

